
A Dead Simple VPN - pedro84
https://github.com/jedisct1/dsvpn
======
ossm1db
Why TCP Over TCP Is A Bad Idea [http://sites.inka.de/bigred/devel/tcp-
tcp.html](http://sites.inka.de/bigred/devel/tcp-tcp.html)

~~~
m-p-3
Somewhat inevitable if the firewall on the client's end is restrictive and
disallow UDP, which is one reason the project exists and why WireGuard doesn't
cut it for some.

~~~
ossm1db
I understand, but you are still susceptible to TCP meltdown. You need to alert
users to the risks.

------
LinuxBender
Is there going to be a section that explains the encryption method used?

Does this program protect against buffer overflows? i.e. safe to expose to the
world or does it need port knocking?

